# Cars to Buy Before They Are Gone



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2015)

With each new year comes a new collection of beautiful vehicles from all the top car brands, ultimately driving up sales at auto retailers as well as car insurance agencies. Consumers cannot wait to get their hands on the newest vehicle technology, but with every new collection we say goodbye to the older models, and sometimes those goodbyes are bittersweet depending on which models are discontinued. 

*Latest car trends*

Insider Car News states that one of the biggest reasons certain car models are discontinued each year is because of the needs and demands of consumers. These needs are constantly changing, and it is up to car innovators to come up with a vehicle that addresses each of those needs. Sometimes the needs of years past are no longer relevant, especially when new technology is considered, so instead of remaking a collection it is just easier to start with a new one. 

*Cars to be discontinued
*
Popular cars said to be discontinued in the coming years are the Dodge Grand Caravan, Acura TL, Chevrolet SS, Toyota FJ Cruiser, and the Nissan Cube. The models are only a few of a much larger list. Consumers definitely have their favorite vehicle types, so saying goodbye to these models might hurt business if car companies cannot deliver bigger and better models that help us forget the past. 


Auto News brought to you by farmingstateauto.agency

Source: insidercarnews.com/10-cars-that-are-being-discontinued-after-2015/


----------

